# Anyone going to the show in Santa Clara Saturday?



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

It's 4 hours away with no buses headed that direction that I know of, so I won't be.
But I'm curious as to who is going or sending fish?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have to work. next year I will for sure. It's a 3 hour drive from me. I hope to have fish to show next year.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I wish I had kept my HM line going. They weren't amazing but they were improving and I'd been hoping to eventually show them.

As is I'm looking more into getting a quality line of guppies going so I can show those next year.
Still love bettas and wish I could make it to the show though. Just to see what's competing if nothing else.

If someone does go they should take few photos or a short video of the fish for those of us missing out.
<3


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol I really wanna go too bad though I hate long drives my mother is going south but for 5 more hours I hate long drives..


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

They will stream the show if they can.. the auction for sure. Watch the CBS web site and FaceBook page for more info.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Basement Bettas said:


> They will stream the show if they can.. the auction for sure. Watch the CBS web site and FaceBook page for more info.


CBS? 

Could you post a link for us?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

here is the link to watch when live..

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/...00-13ed93e75e69f5&acc_id=4280014&medium=email


----------

